# Redwood Cliff Hangers



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Well I am back at them again, making some more of my cliff hangers, i will show a couple pics of what I am talking about.
Then I will show a new one.







[/url]Untitled by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img][/IMG]








[/url]Untitled by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img]








[/url]Untitled by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img]

Now here is the new one


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I saw this picture some where on the internet, I like that style, so I thought I need a few of these.







[/url]IMG_5563[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img]

I need 4 little shacks for a cliff on our clubs train trailer, I need 5 or 6 of these with a couple different designs on my layout. So I designed one similar, the one I designed has a couple neat features.
It can either be a left or right, it can have one window or two windows, on the front. 
It can have a window in the main structure or a window in the lean too, or both.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I drew this up in sketchup, making this with special designs to identify the location for them.







[/url]REDWOOD for MLS by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img]

This is the drawings of all the parts, I cut a redwood 2x6 into 2" wide 18" long, then I rip to 1/4" thick.
then I lasered them .

Small cabin Feb 2017 set for laser by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr

Each side has a different identifying symbol, and an arrow, all arrows point up.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Frame Cut and assembled








[/url]IMG_5617[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Door and windows setting in the holes








[/url]IMG_5618[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img]

Board and Batt siding being installed








[/url]IMG_5621[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img]

Board / Batt Siding made out of single piece of lumber, cut on table saw then run two times across router table








[/url]B&B siding by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

This is how the router is set up, so fingers are way away from router bit, the wooden fingers
are set so they hold the single piece as it is being pushed through the router. I ran 140 feet of siding
through the router twice in around 45 minutes.








[/url]IMG_5500[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img]

The Siding has been completed








[/url]IMG_5622[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img]

Porch has been installed


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome project, Dennis......... 

Looks great......


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work. Thanks for the description of how you milled your siding


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The framing is a 3-D "Jigsaw Puzzle". Neat idea!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool Dennis! I like how your frame locks together too 

-Jim


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

They are awesome Dennis!

I could use one or three on Mt. Meterbox!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Denis, Those keyed joints are a cool idea. The problem is that I don't have a laser cutter.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice.

BTW, check out Bob Treats Snow Creek Railroad for "cliff hangers."


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Tod
That Video is wonderful, his railroad has inspired me many times. I love the B&W video, in a world of colored pictures and videos in black and white sure takes me back to my kid days.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks guys for the wonderful compliments
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

The Finished Product








[/url]IMG_5633[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img]








[/url]IMG_5632[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Bob's got nothing on you.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Todd for the compliments








[/url]IMG_5647[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img]

Another family to move in needs another cabin built. Has board and batt roofing. 








[/url]IMG_5644[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img]

This is how I do my roofs, a couple rows of industrial double sided tape, with Lexel Glue in between
the tape. The tape will hold in place while the glue dries. 







[/url]IMG_5640[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Makes some great stuff doesn't he.

Chris


----------

